# Temporäre Dateien und Updates



## Helveticus (25. Jun 2011)

Hallo

Habe kurz eine Frage zu Java. Habe mir gerade das neuste JDK installiert.

Kann man in den Java Einstellungen der Systemsteuerung bei "Temoporäre Dateien auf Computer belassen" den Hacken wegmachen? Da ich eine SSD habe würde das die Schreibzugriffe ja reduzieren.

Und wo kann man das Updateverhalten von Java eigentlich einstellen?


----------



## Marcinek (25. Jun 2011)

SCNR

Man kauft sich eine SSD und das erste, woran man denkt ist die Anzahl der schnellen R/W Zugriffe zu minimieren, weil diese deutlich stärker begrentzt sind als auf den normalen magnetischen Platten ;D

Ein Kollege auf der Arbeit hat ein ähnliches Verhalten bei der Anschaffung einer SSD profezeit.

Ich gebe dir ein Tipp: Arbeite ganz normal weiter damit. Speichere nur Arbeitsdaten drauf und keine Daten, die du über Jahre (zehnte) hinweg noch nutzen möchtest. Gehe einfach davon aus, dass du dir nach einer gewissen Zeit einfach eine neue SSD kaufen muss.

Wann das sein wird weiß ich nicht, weil ich keine Erfahrung damit habe


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

Ok, ok, werde ich machen. 

Wo kann ich das Updateverhalten einstellen? Bei mir ist da kein Reiter Update oder so vorhanden wenn ich in der Systemsteuerung auf Java gehe.


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

Habe noch zwei weitere Fragen.

1. Ich brauche das JDK und das JRE, welche ja im JDK enthalten ist. Aber würde man das JDK auch seperat, also ohne JRE bekommen? Also wenn man z.B. JDK 64bit und JRE 32bit mixen möchte.

2. Wenn ich Eclipse in 64bit verwende, brauche ich wohl das JDK in 64bit. Den IE brauche ich nicht, ich brauche Firefox und das gibt es ja nur in 32bit, daher bräuchte ich ja das JRE in 32bit, allerdings kommt ja bald Firefox in 64bit, dann würde ja auch das JRE in 64bit passen.

Was soll ich nun verwenden? Bin ein wenig verwirrt. Gibt wohl auch Anwendungen, die JRE 32bit brauchen, aber wohl auch solche die JRE 64bit brauchen.


----------



## thewulf00 (26. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Man kauft sich eine SSD und das erste, woran man denkt ist die Anzahl der schnellen R/W Zugriffe zu minimieren, weil diese deutlich stärker begrentzt sind als auf den normalen magnetischen Platten ;D


Das ist wahr und völlig unnötig.
Ich habe vor über einem Jahr meinen PC mit zwei SSDs ausgestattet und mache keinerlei Optimierungen und solchen Kram, außer sie nicht über ein bestimmtes Level vollzuknallen. Sie funktionieren einwandfrei und ohne jedes Problem.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2011)

Helveticus hat gesagt.:


> 1. Ich brauche das JDK und das JRE, welche ja im JDK enthalten ist. Aber würde man das JDK auch seperat, also ohne JRE bekommen? Also wenn man z.B. JDK 64bit und JRE 32bit mixen möchte.


Nein, und die will und kann man auch nicht mischen



> 2. Wenn ich Eclipse in 64bit verwende, brauche ich wohl das JDK in 64bit. Den IE brauche ich nicht, ich brauche Firefox und das gibt es ja nur in 32bit, daher bräuchte ich ja das JRE in 32bit, allerdings kommt ja bald Firefox in 64bit, dann würde ja auch das JRE in 64bit passen.


Für Eclipse brauchst du überhaupt kein JDK sondern eine JRE. Ausserdem gibt es Firefox in 64 Bit, nur AFAIK nicht für Windows als offizielles release. Da kannst auch problemlos eine 32 Bit Version von Java und eine 64 Bit Version gleichzeitig installieren. Du kannst auch 17 JREs und JDKs installieren wenn du möchtest.



> Was soll ich nun verwenden? Bin ein wenig verwirrt. Gibt wohl auch Anwendungen, die JRE 32bit brauchen, aber wohl auch solche die JRE 64bit brauchen.


Die Bit Zahl ist nur für 2 Dinge relevant.
1. Mit 64 Bit VM kannst du mehr als 2 GiB Heap allokieren
2. Wenn eine Applikation nativen Code einbindet, dann muss der native Code zur VM passen, also für 32 Bit libs eine 32 Bit JVM, für 64 Bit Bibliotheken eine 64 Bit VM.


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

> Für Eclipse brauchst du überhaupt kein JDK sondern eine JRE. Ausserdem gibt es Firefox in 64 Bit, nur AFAIK nicht für Windows als offizielles release. Da kannst auch problemlos eine 32 Bit Version von Java und eine 64 Bit Version gleichzeitig installieren. Du kannst auch 17 JREs und JDKs installieren wenn du möchtest.



Also JRE in 32bit brauche ich wohl für Firefox und auch für andere Programme. Kann man sich das JRE in 32bit auch als Add on für den Firefox holen oder muss man den Installer verwenden? Bzw. wenn man es sich als Add on holt, können es dann auch andere Programme nutzen?

Ein JDK ist wohl sinvoll, auch wenn es Eclipse nicht benötigt, sonst kann man ja mit javac nicht kompiliere oder so.

Braucht man denn JRE 64bit? Sonst könnte ich mir ja auch gleich das JDK 32bit holen und hätte da auch gleich das JRE 32bit drin. Oder braucht man JDK in 64bit?

So das waren jetzt viele Fragen, eine bzw. zwei hätte ich aber noch kuzr. 

Ich habe mir jetzt einmal probehalber das JDK 64bit installiert und unter Systemsteuerung --> Java ist kein Reiter Update oder Aktualisierung vorhanden. Habe mal gegoogelt und gesehen, dass wohl viele das Problem mit der 64bit Version haben. Wie kann man das lösen bzw. wo stellt man sonst das Updateverhalten ein?

Hätte ich vielleicht das JDK setup mit  "Als Administrator ausführen" starten müssen? Ich habe bei meinem Benutzerkonto hier aber eigentlich Administratorrechte.


----------



## Illuvatar (26. Jun 2011)

Ich würde mal sagen, im Normalfall gibt es keinen Grund sich JDK oder JRE in 64-bit zu installieren.


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

Wenn ich aber Eclipse 64bit benutze (wenn ich schon ein 64bit System habe) dann bräuchte ich ja auch JRE 64bit und es gibt wohl auch andere Prgoramme auf einem 64bit System die JRE 64bit benötigen. Und wenn ich schon ein 64bit System habe, könnte ich auch gleich JDK 64bit installieren.


----------



## Gast2 (26. Jun 2011)

Zudem gibts mit dem 64bit jdk öfter mal probleme.
installier dir das 32bit jdk/jre mit 32bit eclipse.


----------



## Wildcard (26. Jun 2011)

EikeB hat gesagt.:


> Zudem gibts mit dem 64bit jdk öfter mal probleme.
> installier dir das 32bit jdk/jre mit 32bit eclipse.



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich verwende schon seit Jahren 64 Bit auf Linux und seit gut einem Jahr 64 Bit JRE und Eclipse auf Windows. Läuft alles problemlos im Dauereinsatz.


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

Wenn ich auch 64bit Programme nutze, brauche ich ja wohl auch das JRE 64bit und nicht nur das 32bit.


----------



## Helveticus (26. Jun 2011)

Nehmen wir jetzt einmal an, dass ich nur das JRE installiere, da ich das JDK zur Zeit noch nicht brauche. Wenn ich nun das JDK brauche und es installiere, wird dann automatisch auch das JRE noch einmal drüber gebügelt oder kann man auch nur das JDK installieren?


----------



## HoaX (27. Jun 2011)

Das JDK bringt immer seine passende JRE mit.


----------



## thewulf00 (27. Jun 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Ich verwende schon seit Jahren 64 Bit auf Linux und seit gut einem Jahr 64 Bit JRE und Eclipse auf Windows. Läuft alles problemlos im Dauereinsatz.


Ist bei mir ebenfalls so: Ich verwende auf meinen Linuxservern die 64bit-JRE, sonst kann ich den enormen RAM nicht nutzen - funktioniert tadellos.


----------



## Helveticus (27. Jun 2011)

Vielen Dank.

Eine Frage bleibt aber noch. Soll man das JDK besser in 32bit oder 64bit installieren? Eclipse braucht das JDK ja nicht, es braucht ja nur das JRE, aber wenn man Java programmiert, sollte man das JDK ja trotzdem haben.


----------



## thewulf00 (27. Jun 2011)

Das kommt drauf an, was dir die 64bit nutzen. Wird Dein Programm mal von 64bit profitieren (viel RAM nötig, etc.) - dann 64bit, ansonsten bleib bei 32.


----------



## Shulyn (27. Jun 2011)

thewulf00 hat gesagt.:


> Das kommt drauf an, was dir die 64bit nutzen. Wird Dein Programm mal von 64bit profitieren (viel RAM nötig, etc.) - dann 64bit, ansonsten bleib bei 32.



Installier einfach beide


----------



## thewulf00 (27. Jun 2011)

Shulyn hat gesagt.:


> Installier einfach beide


Das ändert das Problem nicht, sondern verschiebt es nur. Dann muss er nämlich bei Projekterstellung entscheiden, welches von beiden er nutzen will -> selbes Problem an andrer Stelle.


----------



## Wildcard (27. Jun 2011)

thewulf00 hat gesagt.:


> Das ändert das Problem nicht, sondern verschiebt es nur. Dann muss er nämlich bei Projekterstellung entscheiden, welches von beiden er nutzen will -> selbes Problem an andrer Stelle.



Nein, das ist überhaupt kein Problem, weil es Java Programmen egal ist ob sie in einer 64 Bit oder 32 Bit VM laufen.


----------



## thewulf00 (27. Jun 2011)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:


> Nein, das ist überhaupt kein Problem, weil es Java Programmen egal ist ob sie in einer 64 Bit oder 32 Bit VM laufen.


Dennoch muss er sich für einen Compiler bei Projekterstellung entscheiden.
Und ich bezweifle, dass ein 64bit-Kompilat in einer 32bit-VM läuft.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Jun 2011)

> Und ich bezweifle, dass ein 64bit-Kompilat in einer 32bit-VM läuft.


Da liegst du falsch, das Kompilat ist das Gleiche.


----------

